# TOP 10 TALLEST MOUNTAINS in your country



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow Portugal And Spain.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

#2 Pakistan

Nanga Parbat (8125m)








by thomas 

Nanga parbat









by thomas 









by thomas 









by thomas 









by thomas 









by thomas


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The highest hills and mountains of England...



*Red Tarn and Striding Edge seen from the summit of Helvellyn (950m - 3,117ft), England's third highest mountain*


Helvellyn 053 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


*Scafell Pike (978m - 3,209ft) and Scafell (964m - 3,163ft), England's two highest mountains*


Scafells from Yewbarrow 2 by Nick Landells, on Flickr


*Skiddaw (931m - 3,054ft) in the background, the fourth highest mountain in England*


A Shady Bridge. by Tall Guy, on Flickr


*Great Gable (899m - 2,949ft), the seventh highest mountain in England*


Great Gable from Irton Pike by Nick Landells, on Flickr


*Cross Fell (893m - 2,930ft) in the background, the highest point in England outside of the Lake District*


Cumbria 08/04/06 by StephenH16, on Flickr


*Pen-y-ghent (694m - 2,277ft), in the Yorkshire Dales*


Pen-y-ghent. by Fray Bentos, on Flickr


*Yes Tor (619m - 2,031ft) and High Willhays (621m - 2,039ft), the two highest points in England south of the Peak District National Park*


Yes Tor and High Willhays by Ian Maynard, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*More "Portraits" Spanish 3,000 meters*



Viñamala *3.298* Huesca (Also called locally "Comachibosa". In his French side is called Vignemale, being the highest peak of the French Pyrenees. 



 ¡Blanquita...! ¿te vienes?  por  HornMikel , en Flickr

Pico del Cuervo *3.152* Granada



 Pico del cuervo  por  ArbeyuDigital , en Flickr

La Munia *3.134* Huesca (The peak located on the human figure)



 Punta Liena, 2600 mts. al fondo Rubiñera, La Munia, Sierra Morena y Barrosa  por  Whilhelm X Photography , en Flickr

Punta Gabarró *3.105* Lleida



 Punta Gabarró  por  Agustí Reixach , en Flickr

Argualas *3.046* Huesca



 Ibón de Baños de Panticosa y Pico de Argualas. Huesca  por  Pirineísta , en Flickr

Cerro del Caballo *3.015* Granada



 El Cerro del Caballo. Sierra Nevada. Granada  por  gacg , en Flickr


----------



## dotyfbp (May 7, 2013)

they are located in the Carribean


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Spain


----------



## ancientark (Jun 26, 2009)

Nepal 

1. Mount Everest, called Sagarmatha in Nepali - Nepal/China - 8848 m (Highest mountain in the world)

Mount Everest 
by rudolfsindelar, on Flickr


2. Kanchenjunga - Nepal/India - 8,586 - 3rd highest mountain in the world

Kanchenjunga 
by S D Nath, on Flickr


3. Lhotse - Nepal/China - 8,516 m - 4th highest mountain in the world

Mount Everest Lhotse 
by HimalayanTrailFinder, on Flickr


4. Makalu - Nepal/China - 8,462m- 5th highest mountain in the world

Makalu-Island Peak-Nepal 
by mikemellinger, on Flickr


5. Cho Oyu- Nepal/China - 8,201 m - 6th highest mountain in the world

Nepal - Sagamartha Trek - 072 - Cho Oyu 
by mckaysavage, on Flickr


6. Dhaulagiri I - Nepal - 8,167m - 7th highest mountain in the world

P1170765_1_1_1 by Brojesh Dangol, on Flickr


7. Manaslu - Nepal - 8,156m - 8th highest mountain in the world

Manaslu in the morning 
by Gypsy Cowboy, on Flickr


8. Annapurna I - Nepal - 8,091m - 10th highest mountain the world (on the right)

Annapurnas 
by elosoenpersona, on Flickr


9. Gyachung Kang - Nepal/China - 7,952m - 15th highest mountain in the world







[/url] Gyachung Kang - near sunset 
by arjayempee, on Flickr[/IMG]


10. Annapurna II - Nepal - 7,937 m - 16th highest mountain in the world

Annapurna 2 (7937 m) by leroyelodie, on Flickr


And just for the sake of it, my favorite Nepalese mountain: Machhapuchre or Fish-tail, so called for obvious reasons  (6993 m - never climbed due to religious reasons)


Macchapuchre 6993m 
by rndm_variable, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus Nepal


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Zugspitze * is the tallest mountain in Germany rising to a height of 2,962m (9,718 ft.) above sea level and is part of the Alps Mountain Range of Europe.



by fagdella

by fagdella


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The two highest peaks in England, Scafell Pike (978m - 3,209ft) and Scafell (964m - 3,163ft), seen from Yewbarrow in the Lake District, Cumbria, England*


Scafells from Yewbarrow by Nick Landells, on Flickr


*Great Gable (899m - 2,949ft), the tenth highest peak in England, seen from across Wastwater in the Lake District, Cumbria, England*


IMG_4472_0_1 by zund, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Southern Carpathians*



There are four groups of ranges in southern Carpathians: 
1. Bucegi-Leaota-Piatra Craiului
2. Iezer-Păpușa-Făgăraș
3. Șureanu-Parâng-Lotrului-Căpățânii-Latoriței
4. Retezat-Godeanu-Vâlcan


The photo presents ranges from:
-the third group: *Căpățânii*, *Buila-Vânturița* (massif in Căpățânii), *Latoriței*
-the fourth group: *Retezat*.


The straight line distance between the Olt Defile and Retezat is ~130 km.


These mountains are a world of interminable prehistorical jungle, rough, dangerous and extremely complicated relief (gorges, abysses etc) and countless rivers and brooks. There are three national parks in the picture: Buila-Vânturarița, Defile of Jiu and Retezat.



mirocal​​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Job, gabo79! kay:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

ojos del salado # 1 chile 


Goodbye Ojos del Salado by sergejf, on Flickr

Volcán Juriques

5704m, Región de Antofagasta









Créditos

*Volcán osorno, puntiagudo, tronador y lago Llanquihue | Región de Los Lagos​*








Volcanes por dfochoar, en Flickr [/CENTER]


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ which has the 5704m height?


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Juriques volcano.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ollagüe Volcano
Antofagasta Region









Volcán Ollagüe por lapfeiffer, en Flickr

Ojos del Salado Volcano # 1 chile high volcanoe in the world
Atacama Región









Ojos del Salado por SteveByrnePhoto, en Flickr

San José Volcano
Metropolitana de Santiago Region









Sin título por Cristian Retamal Yañez, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lets do the top 1 for the Netherlands:

1. *Vaalserberg: 1,053ft*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Austria*

1. Großglockner 3.798m (Carinthia, Eastern Tyrol)

2. Wildspitze 3.774m (Tyrol)

3. Weißkugel 3.738m (Tyrol)

4. Großvenediger 3.666m (East Tyrol, Salzburg) 

5. Hinterer Brochkogel 3.628m (Tyrol)

6. Hintere Schwärze 3.624m (Tyrol)

7. Similaun 3.607m (Tyrol)

8. Großes Wiesbachhorn 3.564m (Salzburg)

9. Rainerhorn 3.560m (East Tyrol)

10. Großer Ramolkogel 3.550 (Tyrol)


All in all, there are over 900 3.000m+ summits in Austria.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

PAKISTAN
1- K-2 28,253 feet - 8,612 metres 
2- Nanga Parbat 26,658 feet - 8,126 metres 
3- Gasherbrum I 26,470 feet - 8,068 metres 
4- Broad Peak 26,400 feet - 8,047 metres 
5- Gasherbrum II 26,360 feet - 8,035 metres 
6- Gasherbrum III 26,070 feet - 7,946 metres
7- Gasherbrum IV 26,024 feet - 7,932 metres
8- Distaghil Sar 25,866 feet - 7,884 metres
9- Khunyang Chhish 25,666 feet - 7,823 metres
10-Masherbrum 25,659 feet - 7,821 metres

k2 28,253 feet - 8,612 metres 


by hutt



by hutt
TRANGO TOWERS (not on the top10 list) 20,608 feet - 6,286 metres


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

England:

Scafell Pike 978m (on left)



Helvellyn 950m



Skiddaw 931m


then:

Cross Fell	893	
Pillar	892	
Fairfield	873	
Blencathra	868	
Grasmoor	852	
St Sunday Crag	841


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

4 - *Gran Paradiso* - *4,061 m*
The Gran Paradiso (French: Grand Paradis) is a mountain in the Graian Alps located between the Aosta Valley and Piedmont regions of north-west Italy.
While the Mont Blanc massif straddles the border between France and Italy, the Gran Paradiso is the only mountain whose summit reaches over 4,000 metres that is entirely within Italian territory, so that it could be considered the highest peak in Italy.
The highest summit was first reached on September 4, 1860 by J. J. Cowell, W. Dundas, J. Payot and J. Tairraz. By high Alpine mountaineering standards, Gran Paradiso is considered one of the less difficult 4,000 meter peaks.
Gran Paradiso is located in Gran Paradiso National Park, an Italian national park named after the mountain. On the French side of the border, the park is continued by the Vanoise National Park.
Wikipedia


Gran Paradiso Group di mariagraziaschiapparelli, su Flickr


Gran Paradiso di turismolawal, su Flickr


Gran Paradiso di joe00064 -- moved to 500px, su Flickr


Gran Paradiso di valter venturelli, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*LA SIERRA NEVADA DE SANTA MARTA, FORMACIÓN MONTAÑOSA LITORAL, MÁS ALTA DEL MUNDO*

*SANTA MARTA . COLOMBIA *


Panorámica del Hotel Irotama Resort (Santa Marta, Colombia) por Hotel Irotama Resort Santa Marta, en Flickr


Santa Marta El Rodadero Panorama por Gerard :-[, en Flickr


Madrugada por Constanza y Juan Pablo, en Flickr
^^*LA SIERRA NEVADA DE SANTA MARTA, FORMACIÓN MONTAÑOSA LITORAL, MÁS ALTA DEL MUNDO* ​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

5 - *Pizzo Zupò* - *3,996 m*

Piz Zupò (3,996 m) is a mountain in the Bernina Range of the Alps, located on the border between Switzerland and Italy. It lies between the valleys of Morteratsch (Graubünden) and Malenco (Lombardy). Piz Zupò is the second highest peak in the range after Piz Bernina.
The first ascent of the mountain was made by L. Enderlin and Serardi, with Badrutt (a chamois hunter) on 9 July 1863.
The parent peak Piz Bernina is higher (4,049 m -13,284 ft) but its culminating point is entirely in Switzerland; however, the highest italian point in Bernina Range is just few meters from Piz Bernina top at Punta Perrucchetti (4,020 m).
Wikipedia


IL GRUPPO DEL BERNINA di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr


verso il pizzo scalino 10 di michele ^_^ Sansi, su Flickr


Bernina massief di Bergstijger, su Flickr









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zXInXRWe9fM/UX0sa5h2ZBI/AAAAAAAAAGg/yV_9qlxpr3Q/s1600/Io_Scialpinismo_Svizzera_Engadina_Piz_Zup%C3%B2_toponomastica_GM-13-2512.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

6 - *Ortles-Gran Zebrù* - *3,905 m-3,857 m*

Ortles-Gran Zebrù is part of the Ortler Alps, a mountain range of the Southern Limestone Alps mountain group in the Central Eastern Alps, in Lombardy/Trentino-Alto Adige.


Ortles (right) and Gran Zebrù (left)


Ortles, panorama di [email protected], su Flickr


Rifugio Città di Milano 2.581m di Giuseppe Citino, su Flickr


Funivia Solda all'Ortles 2610m di Giuseppe Citino, su Flickr


Gran Zebrù di Matteo Rinaldi.it, su Flickr


Gran Zebrù di Andrea.it, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Top 1 India *


This one is not quite Darjeeling, or at least not the town of Darjeeling, with its toy railway, tea gardens, and nostalgic air of the Raj hill station it once was. This is Sandakphu, the high point on the Singalila Ridge, on the border of West Bengal and Sikkim. There's some wonderful trekking here. *Kanchenjunga*, the mountain directly ahead, is the world's 3rd highest (8,586m / 28,169 ft), and the highest peak in India, if India's claim to K2 is disgarded (K2 is de facto on the Pakistan / China border). Kanchenjunga was first climbed in 1955 by a British Expedition led by Charles Evans of Everest fame, the first summiteers being Joe Brown and George Band. From Sandakphu, you can also see Everest, Lhotse, and Makalu, meaning you can see four of the world's five highest mountains from a single viewpoint. Note the Buddhist monks in their red robes.

*Darjeeling, West Bengal, India*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8984975367/sizes/l/in/photostream/[/LEFT]


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

7 - *Monviso* - *3,841 m (12,602 ft)*

Monte Viso or Monviso, is the highest mountain of the Cottian Alps. It's located in Italy close to the French border. Monte Viso is well known for its pyramid-like shape, and because it is higher than all its neighbouring peaks by about 500 m it can be seen from some distance, from the Piedmontese plateau and the Langhe. On a very clear day it can be seen from the spires of the Milan Cathedral.
First ascent: August 30, 1861 by William Mathews and Frederic Jacomb with guide Michel Croz.

Wikipedia



Al di là delle colline il Monviso di Sergio Massano, su Flickr


Po river & Monviso di rinogas, su Flickr


Big sunset di ste.it, su Flickr


Salve . . Piemonte ! di Giuliana 57, su Flickr


pian della regina di invaxion, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*A few shots of Mt Cook TOP 1 NZ (3754m)..*.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

8 - *Monte Cevedale* - *3,769 m.*

Monte Cevedale is a mountain at the border of the Lombardy and Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol regions in Italy. The southern summit (3769 m) is the highest mountain of Trentino province, while three provinces, Sondrio, South Tyrol, and Trentino meet on the northern summit (3757 m), known as Cima Cevedale or Zufallspitze.
First Ascension: Julius von Payer, J. Reinstadler and Johann Pinggera on September 7, 1865.
Wikipedia

2nd from left (with the antecima Zufallspitze)

..am Ortler 3905m di ernst.weberhofer, su Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardu84/3765274853/




Monte Cevedale (3769m) di ART-visual di Rosa Amato, su Flickr



Say Cheese! di TranceVelebit, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Chimborazo, Ecuador*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8706603194/in/photolist-egnBNb-eg23Bt-efjdm6-ed5a8R-ed44E8-ecKnUs-ecCojo-eaY5Xs-efHAwg-eeFG67-eeetMJ-edTQKZ-edRP7P-edXvcN-edXv9m-edXvgh-edXviA-edXvhy-edRP4k-edRP8R-edXvbs-edPLmv-edmhgu-edeKrw-edeKn5-ed978B-ed96Ua-ed974Z-ed97g2-edeKVu-ed97cF-ed89je-ecXYKf-ecEQoj-ecz89a-ecze6B-ecEMwj-eczaG6-ecq1hd-ecdZ9N-ebYAEB-ebTbjB-ebRC82-ebW5e7-ebFkDZ-ebLVNL-ebCjSF-ebGCHC-ebAqFF-ebFc89-ebAVed


*Cotopaxi, Ecuador*










Cotopaxi por Robertojeda













Vicuñas en el Chimborazo


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is the list for *France*:
1	Mt Blanc 4 807 m	
2	Mt Maudit 4 465 m	
3	Dôme du Goûter 4 304 m
4	Mt Blanc du Tacul 4 248 m
5	Grandes Jorasses 4 208 m
6	Aiguille Verte 4 122 m
7	Barre des Ecrins 4 102 m
8	Aiguille de Bionnassay	4 051 m
9	Les Droites 4 000 m
10	La Meije 3 985 m

Most of them are located in Chamonix's Valley


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

9 - *Palla Bianca* / *Weißkugel* - *3,739 m (12,267 ft)*

Palla Bianca is a mountain in the _Alpi Venoste_. Featuring many glaciers, it lies on the border between Austria and Italy. The easiest way to climb it is over its southern side.
The ascent by Joseph Anton Specht from Vienna, guided by Leander and Nicodem Klotz from Vent in 1861, was and is usually considered the first.
Wikipedia


panoramica Palla Bianca di mondora, su Flickr


In vetta alla Palla Bianca - Weisskugel (3739 mt) di Anna Alb., su Flickr


foto 13 di lorenzo scialp, su Flickr


Vallelunga, ghiacciaio della Palla Bianca – Trentino Alto Adige di giovanni_novara, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME NICE PHOTOS


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks, now i'll post some photos of *Dolomites Mountains*, *Gran Sasso d'Italia* and *Mount Etna*, these mountains are not nearly so high but surely iconic.

*Dolomites*

The Dolomites are a mountain range located in north-eastern Italy. It is a part of Southern Limestone Alps and extends from the River Adige in the west to the Piave Valley.
In August 2009, the Dolomites were declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
The highest peak is Marmolada, 3,343 m.
Wikipedia




view from Marmolada summit









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Marmolada_Westgrat_wiki_mg-k.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2c/Dolomites_cablecar_view_2009.JPG/1024px-Dolomites_cablecar_view_2009.JPG


Tofana Group









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Dolomiti_1.jpg

Sella Group










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4f/Gruppo_del_Sella.JPG/1024px-Gruppo_del_Sella.JPG

Torri del Vajolet









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/af/Torri_del_Vaiolet.JPG/1024px-Torri_del_Vaiolet.JPG

Sassolungo









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c6/SassolungoHDR.jpg/1024px-SassolungoHDR.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mi3max said:


> Monte Rosa from Cameri di MBDisco_Stu, su Flickr


Magic atmosphere!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*México top 2 and 3*


Popocatepetl Vulcano from Jiutepec por jqalva, en Flickr


Amanecer Poblano por LANCER., en Flickr


Volcán Popocatépetl por LANCER., en Flickr

*Volcán Popocatépetl con su nube lenticular*










*Volcán de Colima y nube lenticular a la media noche (20 de enero de 2011)*










*Volcán Popocatépetl desde San Pedro Cholula, Puebla
*


















*Iztaccihuatl....créditos a sus autores *




























*Iztaccihualt - Puebla*


Iztaccihualt - Puebla por Luismontalv0, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

pico volcano Island. Azores (Portugal).


Costa Sul - São Miguel - Açores - IMG_5841.jpg by Patxi64, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Sete Cidades by bnj.gat, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.




Lagoa Das Furnas by Patxi64, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Population: 131.609
Area: 746,8 km² 
PIB per capita PPP: US$ 19.950 (Azores. 2006)
Location with respect to Portugal: 1.400 km. West. Atlantic Ocean


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cerro San Valentín is the highest summit of Chilean Patagonia (4,058 m / 13,313 feet), and the heart of the Northern Patagonian Ice Field.
*




























San Valentin and the San Rafael glacier (the tidewater glacier nearest the equator)









San Valentin, the San Rafael glacier and lagoon (an arc-shaped coastal lake connect to The Pacific Ocean )


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

At the Mountains of Madness​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

*Gran Sasso d'Italia* (*2,912 m*) the highest mountain in continental Italy south of the Alps.

from the Adriatic Sea:

Sea and Mountain di Maurizio Verdecchia, su Flickr


Splendido Abruzzo!! di Fabio S4mb0r4, su Flickr


Isolation di Corsaro078, su Flickr


Distant reflections di Marco Equizi, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*ITALY*

*Mount Etna* the highest active volcano in European continent (*3,329 m*).
In *June 2013*, it was added to the list of *UNESCO World Heritage Sites*.


A wide view of Etna's 2002 eruption, photographed from the ISS.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0d/Etna_smoke_seen_from_space.jpg/1024px-Etna_smoke_seen_from_space.jpg


Etna sospesa di Nello, (assente), su Flickr


My 1 1/2 year old son with my wife | Mount Etna di Paul Biris (exploring Corsica and Sardinia), su Flickr


Mount Etna erupting, August 1997 di etnaboris, su Flickr


ETNA - IL CAPPELLO DELLA CONTESSA di pasere, su Flickr


It started with a pit [Explored again !!!] di etnaboris, su Flickr


incroci di cenere di roberto_86, su Flickr


risveglio sul mare di Andrea Rapisarda, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mount Logan, Saint Elias Mountains, Kluane National Park, Yukon, Canada: (5959m)*










This is Mt. McKinley's smaller, yet fatter brother. In fact. Mt. Logan is so wide that is has the *largest circumference (girth) of any non-volcanic mountain in the world*. Actually, Mt. Logan is currently *growing*!!! In fact, Mt. Logan is estimated to have reached 6,000 metres in height, but was fixed to 5959m to avoid confusion.

Mt. Logan is Canada's highest mountain, and North America's second tallest, just below his taller brother, McKinley.




























The summit:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mount Merapi*

Central Java Province - Indonesia

*Mount Merapi*, Gunung Merapi (*literally Fire Mountain in Indonesian/Javanese*), is an active stratovolcano located on the border between Central Java and Yogyakarta, Indonesia. *It is the most active volcano in Indonesia and has erupted regularly since 1548*. It is located approximately 28 kilometres (17 mi) north of Yogyakarta city, and thousands of people live on the flanks of the volcano, with villages as high as 1,700 metres (5,600 ft) above sea level










*Mount Merapi volcano spews smoke as seen from Deles village in Klaten, near the ancient city of Yogyakarta, November 1, 201*0. (REUTERS/Dwi Oblo)










*Lightning strikes as Mount Merapi erupts, as seen from Ketep village in Magelang, Indonesia's Central Java province November* 6, 2010. (REUTERS/Beawiharta)










*Dead trees and ash cover a damaged house with the erupting Mount Merapi in the background in Sleman, Yogyakarta province, central Java, on November 6, 2010*. (BAY ISMOYO/AFP/Getty Images)










*Molten lava flows from the crater of Mount Merapi captured in this long exposure photograph taken from Klaten district in Central Java province late on November 2, 2010*. (SONNY TUMBELAKA/AFP/Getty Images)










*Mount Merapi spews lava and smoke as it erupted again on Wednesday as seen from Sidorejo village in Klaten on November 3, 2010*. (REUTERS/Beawiharta)










*Lava and ash spews from the top of Mount Merapi, viewed from Klaten district in Central Java province before dawn on November 6, 2010. (BAY ISMOYO/AFP/Getty Images)*










source : 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/11/mount_merapis_eruptions.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Merapi​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nanga parbat top 1 pakistan*


Karakorum Highway by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


Nanga Parbat by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*HILL THE POTOSI 3700 M TOP 1 NUEVO LEON ESTATE MEXICO*​


gabo79 said:


> la Sierra Madre ésta es una de las que más me gustan: puede verse todo su espesor y las tres grandes zonas de Nuevo León: la planicie costera (A), la sierra (B) y el altiplano (D).
> 
> C = Valle intramontano
> X = Cerro El Potosí
> ...





gabo79 said:


> Municipio de Galeana. Este municipio tiene dos zonas bien diferenciadas: la sierra, y el altiplano. En esta foto muestro el lado de la sierra a la izquierda (con el Cerro el Potosí), y el altiplano a la derecha. Se trata de un municipio con comunidades con una economía razonable, basada en la agricultura de riego, y otras muy precaria, donde los campesinos apenas sobreviven a base de la talla de lechuguilla, una cactácea.
> 
> 
> Tarde clemente sobre el altiplano por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...





gabo79 said:


> *Cañón del Huajuco entre bruma y la llamada "Sierra de la Silla", que se extiende desde Guadalupe hasta Allende*
> 
> 
> Al dejar Nuevo León por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *Amanecer sobre las crestas de los municipios de Santiago, Rayones y Galeana.*
> 
> 
> Composición matinal con Potosí y crestas serranas (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARVELUS


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

If you measure altitude from Earth's center this is the top of the world:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimborazo_(volcano)#Farthest_point_from_Earth.27s_center



gabo79 said:


> *Chimborazo, Ecuador*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Brandberg Mountain at Sunrise biggest rock in the earth


Brandberg Mountain at Sunrise by hannes.steyn, on Flickr




The Rock - Uluru evening by Percita, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*CANADA MT ROBSON*​


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookie_banana/7262775024/ by cookie_banana, on Flickr


The View from our balcony at the Mountain River Lodge, Mt Robson by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Ice Fields Parkway - Jasper National Park by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Moose Lake by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Bighorn Sheep - Icefields Parkway by cookie_banana, on Flickr[/SIZE]​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lebanese Moutains  by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------

